# HearthKit Oven Insert



## kylew (Aug 14, 2000)

I just got one. It's very cool. My breads seem to have much greater oven spring and a crunchier, more consistent crunch. We also did Thanksgiving turkey with it and it was really moist. Anyone else have any experience with these toys?


----------



## catciao (Jan 23, 2002)

There is a review on The Hearthkit Oven Insert in this month's Cooks Illustrated. I was glad to read it since I was contimplating purchasing this item not only for myself but for other foodie friends. Here's the scoop: they tested the insert on various breads, cookies etc in their commercial Wolf ovens and the testers were indifferent in the results. However, when the insert was used in a typical home oven the results were greatly improved over not using the insert. So for all those who have nice convection, DCS, Wolf, Viking, Gaggenau, Thermador etc. you probably will not see any difference in your product using the Hearthkit so save yourself some dough here. But, if you do not own one of these high-end ovens it would make a nice addition to your kitchen


----------



## merlin77690 (May 19, 2015)

seen these are back on amazon for sale.......the originals......bought one and absolutely love it!!!!!  ordering 2 more for my in-laws A+++++++


----------



## kokopuffs (Aug 4, 2000)

When baking bread, I place on the bottom rack a stone made by Fibrament and on the top rack a broken rectangular stone from Williams-Sonoma. Works for me. GET A RECTANGULAR STONE because it allows you to bake larger items than a round stone. Upper case added for emphasis and I'm not shouting. 8)


----------

